# is it legal to use a dropshot rig on the Kazoo river ?



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

it's illegal on the st. joe. was wondering about the Kazoo ?
thx,


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe it's legal on the Grand, even tho i got a tic tic for using that rig, long before there was such a thing........I'd like my money back please


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Illegal in rivers


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

thx!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

It Is Unlawful To:....

Fish on a river, stream or drowned river mouth (note 3, Great Lakes Trout & Salmon Fishing Regulations) using a weight suspended below any hook unless the hook is on a dropper line (a leader) that is at least 3″ long.

In other words 3 way rig yes, drop shot no


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Also from DNR website

Lawful Fishing Methods:.....

Drop-shotting: The practice of having a weight suspended below a hook that is tied directly to the main fishing line is lawful on inland lakes, Great Lakes and Great Lakes Connecting Waters only. This gear may not be used on rivers, streams or drowned river mouth lakes.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

thx for the great info.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

However very grey area. They allow it in tournys on muskegon amd white...drowned river mouths.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> I believe it's legal on the Grand, even tho i got a tic tic for using that rig, long before there was such a thing........I'd like my money back please


 When i got my ticket, i was fish cat's in the boils below 6th st (lots a fun) any way they can have my money.. they use that rig a lot, bass fishin in the bayous n up here


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

You are describing a drop shot. If you are running a line with a sinker at the bottom and a hook(s) above it. Adding a dropper line/ 3 way makes it legal on all waters. That guys perch rig you describe is a drop shot and would be illegal on the channel side of the pier.

That link describes the textbook drop shot technique.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Julez81 said:


> You are describing a drop shot. If you are running a line with a sinker at the bottom and a hook(s) above it. Adding a dropper line/ 3 way makes it legal on all waters. That guys perch rig you describe is a drop shot and would be illegal on the channel side of the pier.
> 
> That link describes the textbook drop shot technique.


 Hook on main line, weight below on main....drop shot


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry riverbob, I was responding to a guys post. It was was erased/ deleted. I shoulda quoted it, he had a link to knot tiring websites drop shot page.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Julez81 for answering, I appreciate it. I deleted it after looking at this set up

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/drop-shot-rig

and rereading your post that had "Drop-shotting: The practice of having a weight suspended below a hook that is tied directly to the main fishing line"
in it. It is very clear after seeing it and I was pretty certain I was the only one that never saw this before. I have included the link just in case it can help someone else.
Good luck, FF


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

well why just is it illegal? Before they change the drop shot regulation it's a very good tactic if you have a egg sucking leech pattern in a split shot six inches below it with Steelhead and trout love that but now you can't use it anymore why is that?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Grizzyaries said:


> well why just is it illegal? Before they change the drop shot regulation it's a very good tactic if you have a egg sucking leech pattern in a split shot six inches below it with Steelhead and trout love that but now you can't use it anymore why is that?


 Because some hilljack will put on a 1oz weight and use a "very active" dropshotting technique that a CO will have to prove intent for snagging or watch him until he stringers a snagged fish. As usual, the violators make life hard for the rest of us while they go on their merry way. Luckily, the opiate epidemic is taking care of a bunch of them for us.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

kzoofisher said:


> Because some hilljack will put on a 1oz weight and use a "very active" dropshotting technique that a CO will have to prove intent for snagging or watch him until he stringers a snagged fish. As usual, the violators make life hard for the rest of us while they go on their merry way. Luckily, the opiate epidemic is taking care of a bunch of them for us.


 Lmfao what?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Whether it is legal for Steelhead, or not, it is probably not the best method for presenting a bait to Steelhead. That's why using floats/bobbers is so popular.


----------

